# Age of Empires II: HD Edition



## NCphalon (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

heute Abend um 18:00 MESZ erscheint ja für Vorbesteller endlich die Neuauflage von Age of Empires II 

Habe ich den Thread dazu übersehen oder gibt es keinen?

Falls nicht: Age of Empires II: The Age of Kings ist ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel von Ensemble Studios und Microsoft, das am 28. Oktober 1999 (vor fast 14 Jahren) erschienen ist und, wie der Name schon sagt, auf 4 Zeitalter verteilt das Mittelalter abdeckt, von ca. 600 - 1500, mit 13 spielbaren Kulturen, die in dieser Zeit eine Rolle gespielt haben. Etwas später folgte dann noch das Addon "The Conquerors", welches neue Kulturen (z.B. Azteken, Koreaner oder Wikinger) und einige Verbesserungen am Gameplay mitbrachte. Leider gibt es ab Windows Vista Grafikfehler im Zusammenhang mit dem Windows Explorer und es sind nur 3 Auflösungen verfügbar (800x600, 1024x768 und 1280x1024), was moderne Bildschirme nicht ganz ausreizt oder zu einem verzerrten Bild führt.

Deshalb haben sich ehemalige Entwickler zusammengeschlossen und die Age of Empires II: HD Edition herausgebracht, welche unter Anderem folgende Verbesserungen mit sich bringt:


Unterstützung vieler moderner Auflösungen sowie mehrerer Bildschirme
Angepasste Engine ohne Grafikfehler
Höher aufgelöste Texturen
Support für Steam Matchmaking und Steam Workshop (dafür ist es auch Steam-Exklusiv)
Animiertes Wasser (war in AoE vorhanden und wurde mit AoE2 wieder abgeschafft)
Mehr Spielmodi und Karten
Maximales Bevölkerungslimit wurde von 200 auf 500 erhöht
Einsaat Warteschleife auf 40 Plätze erhöht

Abschließend noch der Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEGcPu0bLrY

Steam Store-Link: Save 10% on Age of Empires II HD on Steam
=======================
Quellen:
Age of Empires
Age of Empires II

EDIT: Hab ihn gefunden  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...on-age-empires-2-auf-steam-neue-features.html


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (5. April 2013)

Servus,

erstmal danke an NCphalon für den Thread !

Ich wollte mal hören, ob es Leute gibt, die heute ab 18 Uhr Lust haben, die vielversprechende HD Auflage dieses Klassikers gemeinsam zu testen !?

Teamspeak Server hätte ich


----------



## Zumarta (7. April 2013)

Hi,

das Spiel macht echt Laune, aber heute hat's bei mir im Multiplayer mit ein paar Freunden sehr stark geruckelt, bzw. gelaggt.

Wisst ihr, was der Grund sein könnte ? Gestern lief es wesentlich flüssiger, als heute. 
Wenn die Server von Microsoft gestellt werden, wäre das ja verständlicher, weil es sicher einige mehr spielen werden, aber da ja einer der Spieler den Host darstellt erscheint mir das keine Lösung zu sein. 

An den Ports dürfte es auch nicht liegen, die sind nämlich alle freigegeben und wären sie das nicht, könnte man dem Spiel ja eigentlich auch gar nicht beitreten, zumindest dürfte es keinen Einfluss auf die Spielverzögerung haben...

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung für das Problem ?

Grüße,
Zumarta


----------



## sb117j (7. April 2013)

sieht super aus in HD, wäre den Kauf wert


----------



## Infernal-jason (8. April 2013)

Ach gott. Mein erstes Pc spiel. Da kommen erinnerungen hoch.
Werde es mir irendwann mal kaufen wenns billiger ist. Hab noch die 2 cds neber mir stehen


----------



## Laudian (8. April 2013)

Ich denke auch drüber nach mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Nicht wegen der HD Grafik, sondern wegen dem auf 500 erhöhten Bevölkerungslimit.
Das niedrige Limit von 200 hat mich schon immer gestört. Mit dem höheren Limit sollte man nun endlich in der Lage sein, wirtschaftliche Überlegenheit auch auf dem Schlachtfeld umzusetzen, ohne mehrere Stunden mit Stop&Go-Produktion zu verbringen.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Ich sehe es auch grade. Erhöhtes Bevölkerungslimit ist ja schon ziemlich geil. 

Außerdem auch das matchmaking, welches ja beim Klassiker seit Microsoft die Server ausgeschaltet hat nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Dis.Grace (8. April 2013)

das wird sicher nice. Ne Frage dazu:
Mein Dad ist.. ich sag mal von der "alten Schule" und mag es nicht sich Games zu laden und auf die Steamverbindung angewiesen zu sein. Weiß jemand ob das Spiel auch komplett im Offlinemodus funktioniert?

Danke & Gruß,
Grace


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. April 2013)

Steam: [PCGHX]DerSitzRiese


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Ich muss einfach fragen, geht "howdoyouturnthison" noch?


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich muss einfach fragen, geht "howdoyouturnthison" noch?


 
War das nicht das Auto ?


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Jo, das war die Cobra.


----------



## Laudian (9. April 2013)

So, ich hab mir jetzt mit ein paar Freunden zusammen das 4er Pack gekauft, nachher wird losgezockt 

Bei einem 500er Limit kann man sich ja auch wirtschaftlich viel stärker aufstellen, ohne dadurch auf Truppen verzichten zu müssen.
Daraus werden viel größere Städte resultieren...
Mal sehen wen meiner Freunde ich davon überzeugen kann zu Rushen damit ich Zeit zum Aufbauen habe.


----------



## Seebaer (9. April 2013)

Im Singleplayer läßt sich nur ein Save von Conquerors laden. 
Bei einem Save von "Ages of the Kings" kommt: "Das Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr" mit dieser Fehlermeldung:

Problemereignisname:    BEX
  Anwendungsname:    AoK HD.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    4.5.1742.4476
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    51630ab2
  Fehlermodulname:    AoK HD.exe
  Fehlermodulversion:    4.5.1742.4476
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    51630ab2
  Ausnahmeoffset:    0014dc6b
  Ausnahmecode:    c0000409
  Ausnahmedaten:    00000000
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    d4d7
  Zusatzinformation 2:    d4d7df880da972d75d3bf6b63273ba09
  Zusatzinformation 3:    2b16
  Zusatzinformation 4:    2b160c44f49e953cd550dc31b5a3b90d

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Horilein (9. April 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Im Singleplayer läßt sich nur ein Save von Conquerors laden.
> Bei einem Save von "Ages of the Kings" kommt: "Das Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr" mit dieser Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Problemereignisname:    BEX
> ...



Ich hatte sowas befürchtet
Aber klasse Game, Gekauft


----------



## Dis.Grace (10. April 2013)

nochmal meine Frage 
kann man sich das Game via Steam kaufen und anschließend komplett im Offlinemodus spielen? Klar, Offlineupdates gibts nicht aber zum ab und an spielen sollte es genügen, oder?


----------



## Laudian (10. April 2013)

Jop, das sollte möglich sein. Aber Age of Empires im Singleplayer ist doch lame. Entweder man spielt gegen richtige Gegner oder man lässt es bleiben


----------



## Dis.Grace (10. April 2013)

sehe ich genauso aber mein Dad ist da etwas .. ich sag mal konservativ  Datenschutz und so weiter  Danke schonmal


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Jop, das sollte möglich sein. Aber Age of Empires im Singleplayer ist doch lame. Entweder man spielt gegen richtige Gegner oder man lässt es bleiben



Nö, warum? Die Kampagne von AoE war ziemlich gut gemacht und war wirklich Spassig. Als AoE auf den Markt kam, war Internet noch nicht wirklich gut verbreitet. Vom finden der Spieler will ich gar nicht anfangen, das hat Stunden gedauert ...


----------



## tomtom756 (10. April 2013)

Ja, das Spiel ist echt klasse und in HD sieht es auch super aus. Ich beschäftige mich auch gerne mit Strategiespielen. Ein super Zeitvertreib, wenn man natürlich welche hat, was bei mir zurzeit nicht der Fall ist, da mich mein Sohn sehr auf Trapp hält.


----------



## DarkMo (10. April 2013)

leider mal wieder steam only. wer mein geld halt ned will...


----------



## Laudian (10. April 2013)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt glücklich darüber dass das Spiel über Steam läuft. Auf die Art findet man auch in 10 Jahren noch problemlos Mitspieler.
Außerdem wäre Games for Windows Live wesentlich ätzender, hat mich ohnehin gewundert dass ein Microsoft Spiel so einfach auf Steam rauskommt.


----------



## DarkMo (10. April 2013)

wie oft muss ich das noch sagen? mich störts ned, das es bei steam is, mich störts, dass es keine alternative gibt! aber das begreifen alle steamler scheinbar nich :/ stell dir einfach vor, es wäre origin-only. da ich origin zwecks bf3 schon hab, würde mich das nich jucken - ergo muss es doch toll sein oder? >< das es viele nich toll finden zählt dann nich...


----------



## Seebaer (10. April 2013)

Ich möchte mich wiederholen: "Age of the Kings" läßt sich spielen und speichern, aber nicht laden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bei Conquerors funktioniert das. (Alles mit Win 7 64 bit) Man kauft ein Spiel, und kann nur weniger als die Hälfte spielen. (Ich habe es bei 2 PCs ausprobiert)
Genau genommen ist das Betrug am Kunden. Aber wie heutzutage üblich wird das unter den Tisch gekehrt. Für den vielen Dreck langt ein Teppich nicht mehr.


----------



## NCphalon (20. April 2013)

Dann zock das Savegame halt grad mit der alten Version und deaktiviertem Explorer fertig... worüber du dich so aufregst und mit "man kann nur weniger als die Hälfte spielen" kann ich net nachvollziehen.


----------



## Seebaer (20. April 2013)

Saves der HD Version funktionieren nicht mit der Originalversion. Inzwischen festgestellt: Der Saveladefehler betrifft die 6.+7. Mission der 1. Kampagne.


----------



## NCphalon (20. April 2013)

Nach diesem Post is wenigstens ersichtlich was dein Problem is^^ Das mit Age of Kings war etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Seebaer (20. April 2013)

Das Problem ist, das auch bei der Originalversion von Age of The King, die 6.+7. Kampagne sich nicht laden lies. Aber wer hat damals schon eine Spielpause eingelegt? Und der Fehler wurde bei der HD Version übernommen.
Wer den 
*UserPatch v1.2*

und die original CDs hat, kann sich die 18€ bei Steam sparen.


----------



## NCphalon (20. April 2013)

Glaub die meisten die sich das bei Steam holen zocken das im Multiplayer, da wird auch noch eifrig gepatcht dass das rund läuft.


----------



## Chipes (23. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen,

weiß jemand wo man das richtig online spielen kann, d.h. mit Looby etc., wie z.B. früher MSN Gaming Zone oder Voobly?
Unter Voobly läufts wohl nicht 

Gruß
Chipes


----------



## Shona (28. Mai 2013)

Chipes schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand wo man das richtig online spielen kann, d.h. mit Looby etc., wie z.B. früher MSN Gaming Zone oder Voobly?
> Unter Voobly läufts wohl nicht
> ...


Spiel starten und dann auf Multiplayer ansonsten Tunngle installieren und darüber versuchen


----------



## Leandros (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn man über Tunngle spielt kann man auch direkt das Original Spielen.


----------



## Shona (31. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn man über Tunngle spielt kann man auch direkt das Original Spielen.


 Why? Tunngel läuft stabiler und man findet viel mehr leute und das will er doch


----------

